# First time Sarms



## Pshepp1890 (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi all,

I've been working out for about 2 years now, doing the whole 6 month bulk, 6 month cut thing.

I'm now looking into sarms as I want to bulk a bit more to get the abs showing and more of a chest.

What sarm is best for beginner and what PCT would be recommended.

Also where to buy from would be helpful.

Thanks, Paul.


----------



## lowttt (Nov 28, 2018)

Pshepp1890 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been working out for about 2 years now, doing the whole 6 month bulk, 6 month cut thing.
> 
> ...


 i dont think sarms are worth it from what i have read you have no clue what you are putting in your body.. if you want to go down this rount atleast do PH cycle or just go all out and do test


----------



## Pshepp1890 (Dec 31, 2018)

lowttt said:


> i dont think sarms are worth it from what i have read you have no clue what you are putting in your body.. if you want to go down this rount atleast do PH cycle or just go all out and do test


 Thanks for the advice. It does concern me about what is within sarms, hence my post and research.

Any recommendations for if I do go down that route?


----------



## hufty93 (Jan 5, 2019)

I use www.sarmsstore.co.uk I have tried predator nutrition also but found there're abit pricey. i recently did an ostarine , s4 and cardarine stack and had fantastic results


----------

